# 8 yr old diagnosed T1 4 days ago



## Carynb (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, am in a whirlwind and don't even know where to start! J. only stayed in hospital for the day of diagnosis and as he was so well we came home on 4 injections a day, constant finger prick tests and top up insulin injections if necessary. J is amazing taking it all his stride and hasn't once complained. The rest of us are all abit bewildered but coping. Also have 11yr old who seems quite scared by it all. Sorry if this all a bit rambling


----------



## aymes (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site, it's a good place to come for some advice and support. There are lots of parents on here who I'm sure will be along in a bit!
It is all very bewildering and strange at first but it really does become quite natural soon enough, promise...!


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Caryn and a warm welcome to the forum , at the beginning it is a minefield all the scareyness of being diagnosed, like aymes said they are some parents who are forum members and im sure you will have alot you can chat over and in common x


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Caryn,

Welcome to the forum. You've found a good place to ask for advice. I'm sure my parents would have liked to have something like this when I was diagnosed all of thirteen years ago. Like Aymes says it does all become natural after a while. Don't be afraid to ask for advice, we'll do as much as we can to help.

Tom H


----------



## bev (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

I am sorry you have to be here - but you have found a lovely bunch of people who will be only too happy to help you through all this. My son was diagnosed 9 months ago - age 10 - i absolutely understand what you mean about being bewildered!
BUT i promise you - things will get better and your shock will slowly disappear. There will be some hairy moments until your used to what foods make him high etc and then exercise and how that affects levels. But if i could give you a tip - log everything - then you have something to look back on to check for patterns and can then alter insulin requirements as necessary.

The main thing is - this is not the end of the world - he is still the same little boy you loved before diagnosis and he will still achieve all the things he would have done before diagnosis. In fact, he will probably achieve more as you will all be so determined not to let diabetes rule his life that he will benefit from all your love and support.

I know its early days - but when you have time - do look at what DUK weekends you could go on as a family - we went to some and they altered our very negative view of diabetes - i cannot recommend them enough. My son has just been on a DUK holiday for 1 week and he loved it and he learnt so much.
Dont be afraid of asking questions in the 'general chat' section - everyone is very kind and will help you with anything. Best of luck.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Carynb, can't add to everything that has already been said, except to say welcome to the forum!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum Carynb , if you have a question just ask , someone will be able to help.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard, I can't imagine what you are going through to be honest, but stay strong and ask any one on here all the Q's under the sun, lots of parents on here will happily help you out I'm sure.

All the best

Rossi


----------



## Mand (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome Carynb!

I second everthing that Bev has said. 

My son was diagnosed 2 years ago at the age of 10.

Look forward to getting to know you. Feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Caryn

Welcome to the forum..The large extended family...

I can only say what bev and mand have...

I'm mam to Nathan..aged 14..diagnosed 2 and a half years ago..aged 11

Heidi
xx


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum!  Everyone here is very kind & encouraging, & I am sure you will find a lot of answers & support. 

I was diagnosed at 11 months, I can't imaging how scary it must be for a parent, but for what it's worth, it never really stopped me doing anything.  I went to uni, (got my degree!), have a good job am married with a lovely little boy (expecting our second child!), have travelled, done D of E awards etc, etc... Diabetes can be a handful at times, but control methods are so much better then they used to be, and forums like this are a real support! 

All the best wishes for all your family, especially in these early days!

Twitchy


----------



## gewatts (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi. Welcome.

I totally understand how hard you are finding things. My daughter, Katie,  was diagnosed just over 3 yrs ago when she was 2. It was such a shock and we didn't have any idea what we were doing even though the nurses were great. You're at the beginning of a huge learning curve but things will get better as you get used to dealing with it. I have an older child too and she found it hard to cope with. All of a sudden all the attention was on Katie and she felt very left out and also concerned for her sister. I only found this site recently - wish I had earlier as there are so many understanding people here and you'll get some great advice. 

Gabi


----------



## Carynb (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies, I know it sounds corny but it's good to realize I'm not alone!


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2009)

aww Caryn it aint corny it's true your amongst good freinds here x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)

Carynb said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I know it sounds corny but it's good to realize I'm not alone!



I think that's the beauty and real strength of this place - to realise you're not alone and that there are good, experienced people who will help you through things. Glad you found us!


----------



## BEEFY (Aug 30, 2009)

Carynb said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I know it sounds corny but it's good to realize I'm not alone!



HI CARYNB SORRY THIS IS A LATE MESSAGE TO YOU BUT WELCOME TO THE SITE. OUR DAUGHTER DIAGNOSED TYPE 1 SIX DAYS AFTER HER 3RD BIRTHDAY IN JUNE THIS YEAR. WE WENT THROUGH ALL THE FEELINGS; STARTS WITH GUILT, THEN DENIAL, THEN GUILT AGAIN FOLLOWED BY AGAIN BY DENIAL. EVENTUALLY YOU REALISE YOU'VE GOT TO GET ON AND DEAL WITH THIS AND START TO MAKE SOME FORM OF SENSE OF ALL THE INFO YOU RECEIVE, THINGS ALTHOUGH NOT GREAT GET EASIER. I HAVE STARTED SOME POSTS AND ASKED QUESTIONS OF FORUM MEMBERS WHO HAVE BEEN VERY SUPPORTIVE AND REALLY HAS HELPED US DEAL WITH THIS. AT THE END OF THE DAY IT HELPS OUR DAUGHTER WHICH IS THE MAIN THING.
GOOD POINT MADE EARLIER, LOG EVERYTHING, IT SOMETIMES IS A GREAT REFERENCE FOR THE EARLY DAYS.
GOOD LUCK AND IF I CAN HELP IN ANY SMALL WAY DON'T HESITATE TO CONTACT


----------



## Carynb (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Beefy Now 3 weeks down the line and feel much better, although I did cry my eyes out leaving him at school this morning for the first time ( am going back to school in abit to do lunchtime injection as teachers are still learning)
C. x


----------



## Mand (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Carynb

How did his first day at school go? 

Mand


----------



## Carynb (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Mand
it went really well, the teachers are very supportive which is wonderful. They know what to do if he goes hypo and we've been training them on injections so I'm going in each lunchtime for a bit to teach and supervise insulin. He was fine yesterday at school but then went hypo after his tea last night. Will just be trail and error for a while yet with his insulin til we get it right- if we ever do! I get so disappointed when he has a high or low reading, almost feel like I'm failing. Like yesterday I was so pleased with his levels all day then he went hypo and I couldn't really work out why...might be excitement of being back at school, might need bigger snack etc etc.......
Sorry am rambling on...... lets see what today brings, have football training tonight to add into equation for today!
Caryn x


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2009)

hi caryn im so pleased it went well yesterday heres to many mroe good days to come , hope the footy goes well tonight x


----------



## katie (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops I'm a bit late, but just wanted to say welcome aboard, I hope we can help with any questions or worries you have and ease the whirlwind a bit  x


----------



## BEEFY (Sep 4, 2009)

Glad things are getting better for you. It's such a rollercoaster of a ride, all the ups and downs, glad the school are receptive to your needs.
Good to see that your son is keeping up his football, the sooner you get in routine or back to normal as you possibly can the better. With regards to the highs and lows we also experienced that (still do but less frequent), it will get better especially if he has stopping eating for England as we experienced. 

Keep smiling


----------



## bev (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Caryn,

Just to let you know that nearly all the children i know of who are diabetic (lots) - all go hypo in the first few days of starting school again. Its the adrenalin - but you may also have to change his ratios or his basal - but see if there is a pattern first! And do check with your dsn!Bev


----------



## Mand (Sep 4, 2009)

Never feel guilty if you do not get it right! Diabetes has a law all of its own sometimes, no matter how much effort you put in to get it right!

I sometimes find it hard to keep up with all the posts on all the various threads, so please feel free to pm me anytime and i will respond. 

Keep strong! xx


----------

